

The evolution of Google search (at the bottom of the page) - xtacy
http://www.google.com/insidesearch/

======
bigethan
The link for the voice search 'learn more' seems to be missing a .html -
correct link is:

<http://www.google.com/insidesearch/voicesearch.html>

------
ltamake
Crashes on Firefox 4 and my iPad.

------
kodisha
Ok, search by image is epic.

------
recoiledsnake
Ironic that the site is barely usable and lags like crazy on the latest Opera
on a quadcore machine with 8 gigs of RAM. If this is evolution, I prefer to
opt out.

~~~
mofle
Crashes Mobile Safari on my iPad...

------
clobber
Search by image? Sounds like TinEye

